# Relier l'ampli au réseau sans passer par un cable ethernet ?



## paranoid2013 (25 Août 2011)

Bon, je prend le risque de passer pour un imbécile (parce que la réponse doit être, jimagine, simple comme bonjour....), mais je ne trouve nulle part l'info...

Le problème : 
- dans une pièce se trouve mon iMac, ma box et ma Time Capsule qui s'occupe de mon réseau Wi Fi.
- dans une autre pièce se trouve mon Home Cinéma et mon tout nouvel ampli : un Marantz 6006 compatible Air Play.

Hors, ce dernier n'a comme comme possibilité de connexion qu'une prise ethernet (oui, en 2011, ca fait pitié, c'est vrai....)

Donc voilà mon problème : relier mon ampli filaire à mon réseau Wi Fi.

Pour mon décodeur TV Orange (dans une autre pièce que la box également), j'utilise des Liveplug qui passent par le réseau électrique de la maison.

Y a t il une autre alternative à ce moyen ?

Une borne Air Port Express permettrait elle de relier l'ampli au réseau ? Aucune description de l'objet ne mentionne qui elle peut vraiment "juste" faire transiter n'importe quel type d'appareil avec le réseau existant.

Si vous avez des réponses, ou d'autres idées, je suis preneur !!!


----------



## CBi (25 Août 2011)

Ta box doit avoir une liaison Wifi, non ?

Dans ce cas, ta Time Capsule n'a pas à être à côté de la box = tu dois pouvoir il me semble la brancher en ethernet à ton ampli et la raccorder au réseau par Wifi.


----------



## paranoid2013 (25 Août 2011)

CBi a dit:


> Ta box doit avoir une liaison Wifi, non ?
> 
> Dans ce cas, ta Time Capsule n'a pas à être à côté de la box = tu dois pouvoir il me semble la brancher en ethernet à ton ampli et la raccorder au réseau par Wifi.



Oui, j'y ai pensé, mais le réseau Wi Fi via ma Time Capsule est infiniment supérieur au réseau Wi Fi proposé par ma Live box... Et vu tout ce que je connecte au réseau en Wi Fi, je ne peux pas me contenter d'un réseau tout pourri....


----------



## maousse (25 Août 2011)

un petit pont wifi branché sur le port ethernet de ton ampli lui permettra de se connecter au réseau de ta time capsule

par exemple:
http://www.linksysbycisco.com/EU/fr/products/Bridges

ou un autre adaptateur liveplug si c'est possible (pas sûr de moi sur ce coup) ou une paire de prises cpl juste pour ton ampli.

à voir ce qui a du sens au niveau du budget


----------

